

How to Opt-Out of PayPal's class action clause - daspecster
http://www.pointlessrants.com/2012/10/opt-out-of-paypal-new-arbitration-policy/
In short, before December 1st you must send a written opt-out notice stating that you do not agree to the “Agreement to Arbitrate” and you have to include your name, address and phone number and email address used to log in to PayPal. You must sign the notice and mail it to PayPal, Inc., Attn: Litigation Department, 2211 North First Street, San Jose, CA 95131.
======
junto
So, to agree to their terms we need to digitally click a button that says that
we accept their 90 pages of terms and conditions, and for them to accept our
disapproval we need to give them our signature on a physical piece of paper
that they receive by snail mail.

I have half a mind to personally fund people opting-out, just to prove a
point.

We need an free app for touch devices that allows people to easily opt-out, we
collect people's opt-outs, run a kick starter campaign to fund the app and
postage, and a reddit campaign to go viral.

Then we print all of the opt-outs and mail them all in crates to PayPal with
"FAO: Fuck You" written on the side.

Anyone up for this?

